# FA Add Banner,did it help you?



## -lola- (Oct 29, 2013)

*FA Ad Banner,did it help you?*

I am looking for artists that had a ad banner on FA,
did it increase your customer base a lot?

I have done some adds here an there an they have never had satisfying results,
so I am a bit scared of doing another one


----------



## rjbartrop (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd say it doubled my watch list, and the new business it brought in far exceeded the cost of the ad, though its effectiveness did seem to diminish over time.  Just out of curiosity, where did you advertise?


----------



## -lola- (Oct 29, 2013)

rjbartrop said:


> I'd say it doubled my watch list, and the new business it brought in far exceeded the cost of the ad, though its effectiveness did seem to diminish over time.  Just out of curiosity, where did you advertise?



European websites,
we have a Craig list for businesses for example. Did some google and facebook adds,
no results and they cost an arm and a leg.
Actually, google has a company hired to go after un-payed bills.. an even though on my account I still have +4,95 euro this company
claims I still need to pay 21,50... 

Do note this was for my photography business,
not art o3o;


----------



## Blue Taffy (Oct 29, 2013)

My boyfriend uses them. I'm assuming they help out a lot. He pays his rent on commissions. I hate to be that person, but if it isn't working for you it might be because your add didn't have very good composition.


----------



## Blue Taffy (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry just read the other things you wrote.... what kind of photography do you do?


----------



## -lola- (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol, I do family orientated work usually.
So weddings, portrait, new born, pets..
but these days everyone that can afford a big black camera is selling themselves as a photographer,
and online advertisement is not the way to get customers anymore in that field.. to many half arsed photographers.







^this is what I do :'3


----------



## Vex (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't quite understand what sort of comparison you expect to get for an art banner on a  site targtted for art which is almost guaranteed to have pay off vs a photography ad on sites targetted at more than just photography and you're competing against who knows what else. 

tl;dr
I have an FA ad up. and it's been fantastic help to me.


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not sure the response you'll get from photography on FA- that being said, i've put up a few ads on there, and have had great success. Hands down the best value for the audience and return.


----------



## BlueberryMouse (Nov 7, 2013)

Maybe photography sites might help, like flickr. Or something like Behance might do. Actually word-of-mouth and referrals are best in this kind of field.
Nice photo btw.


----------



## Rinz (Nov 7, 2013)

I think a lot of people are under the impression that you are seeking an FA ad for your photography and not your other art. You might want to clarify that a little if you're intending to ask about advertising for illustrations instead of photography.


----------

